#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Θεμελίωση μεταλλικών κτιρίων

## Xάρης

Η θεμελίωση είναι ένα πρόβλημα, γενικότερο στα μεταλλικά και νομίζω ότι η λύση είναι ένα ανεξάρτητο πρόγραμμα υπολογισμού πεδίλων πχ BetonExpress της Runet.

----------


## Evan

καλά η μη επίλυση θεμελίωσης είναι τραγικό μειονέκτημα και μιλάμε εν έτη 2010, πόσο δύσκολο είναι τα το βάλουν εδώ έχουν άλλα και άλλα.
Χάρη το betoxpress δεν είναι για να υπολογίσεις θεμελίωση σε μεγάλα έργα, τέτοια δηλ. που κάνεις με αυτό το πρόγραμμα.
Καλύτερα να τα υπολογίσω με ένα excelακι αλλά να δίνω τόσα λεφτά για ένα πρόγραμμα και να αναγκάζομαι να καταφεύγω σε πατέντες; Και δεν μιλάμε για sci fi  αλλά για θεμελίωση

----------


## sundance

> Η θεμελίωση είναι ένα πρόβλημα, γενικότερο στα μεταλλικά και νομίζω ότι η λύση είναι ένα ανεξάρτητο πρόγραμμα υπολογισμού πεδίλων πχ BetonExpress της Runet.


Με τις συνδετήριες (τουλάχιστον αυτές κάθετα στα πλαίσια), τι γίνεται?

----------


## ppetros

Λύσεις:
1. Ανεξάρτητο πρόγραμμα τύπου beton-express, όπου λύνεις μεμονωμένα πέδιλα (με την ροπή να την παραλαμβάνει η συνδετήρια δοκός (συνήθως και κυρίως στα έκκεντρα) ή το πέδιλο (θα βγουν τέρατα)).
2. Περνάς όλη την στάθμη της θεμελίωσης σου στο πρόγραμμα σκυροδέματος που έχεις (πέδιλα-συνδετήρια κ.λ.π.) βάζεις τις περιπτώσεις φόρτισης (θέλει προσοχή) και λύνεις κανονικά.

----------


## Xάρης

Το πόση ροπή θα παραλάβει η συνδετήρια δοκός μπορείς να το ορίσουμε εμείς ως μελετητές. Πχ την εποχή που ήμουν φοιτητής και ήμασταν στην εποχή των επιτρεπόμενων τάσεων και των διαστασιολογήσεων με το χέρι, θεωρούσαμε ότι το 1/3 της ροπής το αναλαμβάνει η συνδετήρια δοκός.

Για ποια όμως συνδετήρια δοκό συζητούμε αφού δεν υπάρχει στον κύριο άξονα. Στην ασθενή διεύθυνση του στύλου έχουμε συνήθως ένα ισχυρό τοιχίο/πεδιλοδοκό* εγκιβωτισμού των χωμάτων, αν υπάρχει υπερύψωση του ισογείου είναι ακόμα ισχυρότερο που θα αναλάβει όχι μόνο το 1/3 αλλά όλη τη ροπή.

* Αναφέρομαι σε πεδιλοδοκό γιατί το στοιχείο αυτό (20*150~200cm) εδράζεται στο έδαφος και έχει και πέλμα (30*60 τουλάχιστον).

----------


## brutagon

πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα, και με αφορμή το ζήτημα που συζητούσαμε πριν μερικές μέρες, εγώ έχω κάνει το εξής:
Πέρασα όλη τη θεμελίωση ως ενιαία στο πρόγραμμα και έδωσα δύο στάθμες.
Η πρώτη ύψους 1 μ με τοιχείο υπογείου πάχους 20 εκ και τα κολωνάκια έδρασης των βάσεων (για να πιάσω την υπερύψωση του κτηρίου), και η δεύτερη με τη θεμελίωση με πέδιλα και πεδιλοδοκούς. Όμως ακόμη και τώρα, τα πέδιλα μου αστοχούν σε ολίσθηση εάν δεν τα κάνω ύψους 1.20 μ με διαστάσεις 1.70χ1.70...κοινώς γουρούνια όπως το beton express δηλαδή.
Θα επανέλθω στις επόμενες μέρες γιατί το έχω αφήσει το θέμα και θα το ξαναπιάσω το σαββατοκύριακο

----------


## ppetros

> Το πόση ροπή θα παραλάβει η συνδετήρια δοκός μπορείς να το ορίσουμε εμείς ως μελετητές. Πχ την εποχή που ήμουν φοιτητής και ήμασταν στην εποχή των επιτρεπόμενων τάσεων και των διαστασιολογήσεων με το χέρι, θεωρούσαμε ότι το 1/3 της ροπής το αναλαμβάνει η συνδετήρια δοκός.


Το θέμα είναι και η διάσταση των πεδίλων που θα προκύψει. Γιατί εκεί θα πάνε τα άλλα 2/3 της ροπής. Οσο για τον κύριο άξονα μιλούσαμε για εκεί που μπαίνουν συνδετήριες δοκοί.

----------


## brutagon

> ελαστική έδραση ή πάκτωση στα πέδιλα? 
> 
> για το μοντέλο που περιγράφεις, όπως έκανες εισαγωγή έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις αν το πρόγραμμα αντιλαμβάνεται αυτές που θα ήθελες να αντιλαμβάνεται


ελαστική έδραση

----------


## Xάρης

Μου φαίνεται απίθανη η περίπτωση ολίσθησης. Έχεις βάλει όλα τα φορτία, ίδια βάρη, επιχωμάτωση, gross beton δαπέδου, τοιχοποιίες κ.λπ.;

*@ppetros*
Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα καλά. Στον κύριο άξονα όμως έχουμε συνδετήριο; Εκτός εάν τα ανοίγματα είναι μικρά.

----------


## Evan

> πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα, και με αφορμή το ζήτημα που συζητούσαμε πριν μερικές μέρες, εγώ έχω κάνει το εξής:
> Πέρασα όλη τη θεμελίωση ως ενιαία στο πρόγραμμα και έδωσα δύο στάθμες.
> Η πρώτη ύψους 1 μ με τοιχείο υπογείου πάχους 20 εκ και τα κολωνάκια έδρασης των βάσεων (για να πιάσω την υπερύψωση του κτηρίου), και η δεύτερη με τη θεμελίωση με πέδιλα και πεδιλοδοκούς. Όμως ακόμη και τώρα, τα πέδιλα μου αστοχούν σε ολίσθηση εάν δεν τα κάνω ύψους 1.20 μ με διαστάσεις 1.70χ1.70...κοινώς γουρούνια όπως το beton express δηλαδή.
> Θα επανέλθω στις επόμενες μέρες γιατί το έχω αφήσει το θέμα και θα το ξαναπιάσω το σαββατοκύριακο


μην προσομειώνεις το τοιχίο υπερύψωσης γιατί αποτελεί λεπτομέρεια και μπορεί να μην το καταλαβαίνει όπως νομίζεις




> άποψή μου είναι ότι αν δεν έχεις πέδιλο σε εκείνο το σημείο (διαπλάτυνση εκτός της πεδιλοδοκού δηλαδή), η θεμελίωση τους είναι αναξιόπιστη.


αν έχεις και πεδ/κο που να συνδέει εγκάρσια τις κολώνες τότε είσαι οκ

----------


## brutagon

αν τα πέδιλα από box που τα έχω (το έκανα έτσι γιατί χρειάζομαι το αντίβαρο λόγω ανύψωσης), τα κάνω κωνικά με λίγο μεγαλύτερες διαστάσεις?
τι διαφορά θα έχω στην συμπεριφορά?

----------


## Evan

@Brutagon

ο έλεγχος ολίσθησης σε κτίρια είναι τραβηγμένος από τα μαλλιά να μου πεις σε τοίχους αντιστήριξης να το καταλάβω αλλά πως σκ*&^α θα σου ολισθήσει ένα τέτοιο κτίριο;

----------


## brutagon

γιατί να μην τα κάνουν? να τα κανουν
το έβαλα και το μπάζωμα...τι να κάνω που έχω τρελά φορτία από πάνω

evan... λές να τον αγνοήσω δηλαδη?

----------


## Evan

εγώ αυτό κάνω στον συγκεκριμένο έλεγχο, εκτός αν είσαι σε κανα ρέμα δίπλα ή θεμελιώνεις σε μπαζώματα-προσχώσεις.

----------


## Evan

λίγο πολύ δεν έχει σημασία ή τον δέχεσαι ή όχι

----------

brutagon

----------


## brutagon

rigid, η προσομοίωση δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από ένα υπόγειο και η θεμελίωσή του... εσύ μεταλλικό με υπόγειο πως θα υπολόγιζες τα μπετά του?
τι να κάνω δλδ? να το βάλω στο beton να μου βγαλει 3χ3χ1.5 να γελάει και ο κάθε πικραμένος? ή να το κάνω με το μάτι? 
αν είναι, και κωνικά θα τους βάλω να φτιάξουν και να χορέψουν μετά
όταν από 250 κυβικά πέφτω στα 160...

όσον αφορά την ολίσθηση, θα στείλω το μοντέλο στη λογισμική και θα σας ενημερώσω...καλή δευτέρα δηλαδη

----------


## ppetros

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρειάζεται τόσο πάχος (1.2!!!!) με τίποτα. Αρα σίγουρα είναι το πρόβλημα στην προσομοίωση. Πάρε διαγράμματα ροπής να δεις πως πάνε ανάμεσα στις 2 στάθμες και παίξε με το ύψος του 1.00 μ που έχεις ανάμεσα τους. Κάπου έκει έχει πρόβλημα. Τις αντιδράσεις τις περνάς συνδιασμένες τελικές (αρα 3 περιπτώσεις, μία για κάθε μαχ εντ. μέγεθος) ή ασυνδίαστες? Ελπίζω να μην έβαλες τα μέγιστα NQM σε έναν συνδιασμό.


*@ χάρη*, για μικρά ανοίγματα (έως 12μ αν θυμάμαι καλά) μιλούσα και εγώ.

----------

brutagon

----------


## brutagon

rigid...
το πέδιλο γιγας που λες βγήκε από το beton...γι αυτό και αποφάσισα να τη βάλω ολόκληρη στο fespa...τη δευτέρα το πρωί θα τους στείλω το αρχείο για να δούμε τι παίζει...δε διαφωνώ ότι μπορεί να έχω κάνει εγώ λάθος στην προσωμοίωση

ppetros...
η διαδικασία που ακουλουθώ είναι η εξής: παίρνω περιβάλλουσα συνδυασμών για κάθε υποστύλωμα για κάθε αντίδραση ξεχωριστά.
Έστω για το υποστύλωμα 1 έχω τους συνδυασμούς 1,11,21,31 όπου ο καθένας τους δίνει μέγιστη Fx,Fy,Fz,My-Mz
Περνάω τον συνδ. 1 με τις αντιδράσεις του κάθε υποστυλώματος, μετά τον 11 κοκ
Πάω στο υποστύλωμα 2 και βρίσκω τους δυσμενείς συνδυασμούς του κλπ
Στους συνδυασμούς φόρτισης τα περνάω με συντελεστή μονάδα και τα συνδυάζω μόνο με τα φορτία της θεμελίωσης.

----------


## vmaniad

Πάντως είναι πολύ εύκολο να λυθούν τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα με τη χρήση ενός λογισμικού πεπερασμένων στοιχείων, όπως etabs ή οτιδίποτε παρεμφερές. Με όλο το σεβασμό προς το fespa κ.τ.λ προγράμματα του είδους, δεν κάνουν για τέτοιες δουλειές. Το  θέμα είναι να καταριφθεί ο μύθος περί δυσκολίας και τιμής αγοράς των προγραμμάτων πεπερασμένων στοιχείων. Μπορώ να πω ότι το etabs μου ήρθε περίπου σε τιμή όσο αυτά...

----------


## Evan

> Πάντως είναι πολύ εύκολο να λυθούν τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα με τη χρήση ενός λογισμικού πεπερασμένων στοιχείων, όπως etabs ή οτιδίποτε παρεμφερές. Με όλο το σεβασμό προς το fespa κ.τ.λ προγράμματα του είδους, δεν κάνουν για τέτοιες δουλειές. Το  θέμα είναι να καταριφθεί ο μύθος περί δυσκολίας και τιμής αγοράς των προγραμμάτων πεπερασμένων στοιχείων. Μπορώ να πω ότι το etabs μου ήρθε περίπου σε τιμή όσο αυτά...



το etabs δεν έχει θεμελίωση

----------


## vmaniad

> το etabs δεν έχει θεμελίωση


Μπορείς να δηλώσεις με επιφανειακά στοιχεία ότι ακριβώς θες και στη συνέχεια ή το εξάγεις σε άλλο πρόγραμμα (safe) ή κάνεις κάποιους ελέγχους από το etabs.

----------


## brutagon

τις λεπτομέρειες όπως αυτή των τοιχείων θα τις ρετουσάρω don't worry

τα πλάισια είναι ανα 4.72 μ

για την ενημέρωση των υπόλοιπων συναδέλφων, οι διαστάσεις της θεμελίωσης έχουν ως εξής:
πέδιλα κωνικά 2.30χ2.30 με 0.30/0.50 ύψη και τοιχείο που υπερυψώνεται 1.20 μ πάνω από τη θεμελίωση κορμού 0.20 που καταλήγει σε πέλμα 40αρι
σε κάθε περίπτωση σας ευχαριστώ όλους

----------


## vmaniad

Για παράδειγμα:

----------


## vmaniad

> Γτ έχεις βάλλει τόσο κοντά τα πλαίσια...Τι ύψος έχεις??Τι διατομές σου βγαίνουν στα υποστυλώματα.???


Η φωτογραφία είναι από μια παλιά μελέτη που δεν θυμάμαι και πολύ καλά... νομίζω ότι το ύψος του κτιρίου ήταν γύρω στα 10 μ. Απλά ήθελα να δείξω πως μπορεί να προσομοιωθεί θεμελίωση + ανωδομή στο etabs. 
Παρεπιτπώντος βγαίνει διαφορά και στην δαστασιολόγηση των μεταλλικών στοιχείων αν λάβουμε υπόψη τη θεμελίωση επί ελαστικού εδάφους.

----------


## brutagon

τα ακραία 7.5 τα ενδιάμεσα στα 9...
είναι κτήριο διπλής χρήσης μισό εμπορικό μισό μηχανουργείο
το ηθελε 28χ29 και το βγάλαμε έτσι

----------


## vmaniad

> Πάντως, όσες φορές έχω κάνει υπόγειο με fem σε μεταλλικά, τα αποτελέσματα ήταν πάντα η μέρα με τη νύχτα. 
> 
> στα μεταλλικά καλά κάνεις και το θίγεις, η αλληλεπίδραση εδάφους-ανωδομής επηρεάζει πολύ τις διατομές


 
Ακριβώς! 
Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ποτέ δεν έχουμε ούτε πάκτωση ούτε άρθρωση που εμείς θεωρούμε στο προσομοίωμα.

----------


## brutagon

> Πάντως, όσες φορές έχω κάνει υπόγειο με fem σε μεταλλικά, τα αποτελέσματα ήταν πάντα η μέρα με τη νύχτα. 
> 
> στα μεταλλικά καλά κάνεις και το θίγεις, η αλληλεπίδραση εδάφους-ανωδομής επηρεάζει πολύ τις διατομές


άρα προωθούμε επικίνδυνες και αβέβαιες καταστάσεις

----------


## palex

Brutagon, στο fespa για φορέα 15μ ύψος, 25 ανοιγμα πλαισια να 6,5μ, γερανογεφυρα 10tn κατέληξα να έχω θεμελια κωνικά διαστασεων 3,3Χ2,80 0.70h1 και 1,20 αν θυμάμαι μεχρι το λαιμό.
σεπ=160 και ks 13000. Mαλιστα δεν βγαιναν ανετα γιατι χρειαστηκε και εγω να αγνοησω μηνυματα για αρνητικές τάσεις και ολισθησεις σε μερικά πέδιλα.
Συνάδελφος που είχε λύσει φορέα σε γειτονικά οικόπεδο με παραπλήσια ανοίγματα και είχε λυσει με το μπετον express ειχε και αυτός παρομοιας τάξης πέδιλα.
Το fespa σε συμβουλεύει για το Κs να ειναι απο 100`200 φορες την τάση εδαφους αλλα εγω αυτά τα στοιχεία ειχα.
Επισης ειχα προσομειώσει τα κοντοκόλωνα μονο, σε δύο σταθμες και εγω, γιατι να μην το κάνω αφού είχα συνολικό ύψος πάνω απο 2μ και μαλιστα μερικά προέκυψαν ότι ήθελαν πάνω απο τον ελαχιστο οπλίσμο.
Γενικά το γεγονος ότι πολλα ξενα υπερπρογραμματα δεν λύνουν θεμελίωσεις, με προβληματίζει κατα πόσα τα ελληνικά (μεχρι και το τελευταίο) εχουν λυσει πραγματικα αυτό το θέμα ή μας δουλεύουν.

----------


## brutagon

και μένα κάτι δε μου αρέσει στην όλη ιστορία...ενώ θεωρώ τον τρόπο προσομοίωσης σωστό (αυτόν που ανέπτυξα παραπάνω) δε γίνεται να βγαίνουν τέτοιες διαστάσεις...
τελικά ο υπολογισμός της θεμελίωσης θα πρέπει να γίνεται μόνο με πεπερασμένα στοιχεία γιατί υπάρχει τρελή αβεβαιότητα στα αποτελέσματα που μας δίνουν τα προγράμματα...

----------


## Evan

> Μπορείς να δηλώσεις με επιφανειακά στοιχεία ότι ακριβώς θες και στη συνέχεια ή το εξάγεις σε άλλο πρόγραμμα (safe) ή κάνεις κάποιους ελέγχους από το etabs.


δεν διαφωνώ απλά μετά δουλεύει πολύ χέρι

----------


## ichandrinos

Το Beton Express δεν κάνει αναλύσεις ευστάθειας (κατάσταση λειτουργικότητας σύμφωνα με ΕΑΚ2000). 
Κατά τα άλλα όμως κάνει σωστή ανάλυση, αφού το θεμέλιο διαστασιολογείται με δυνάμεις που προέρχονται από την υπερκατασκευή.
Αν μπορείς να φτιάξεις excel αρχείο καθορίζοντας πλήρως την θλιβόμενη επιφάνεια του θεμελίου τότε καλύτερα excel, για να έχεις και τον έλεγχο. 
Το Beton Express το κάνει αυτό χωρίς να είναι πλήρως ορατό προς τον χρήστη αλλά είναι σωστό.

----------


## SebLoeb

> Για παράδειγμα:


vmaniad, η ανάλυση της θεμελίωσης είναι μη γραμμική; Δηλαδή τα ελατήρια κάτω από τα πέδιλα "ακυρώνονται" αυτόματα από το πρόγραμμα όταν εφελκύονται;

----------

